# Fusible quema , Batería Coche a Conversor220v



## jamesthe (Nov 24, 2020)

Hola, tengo un cable cogido directo de la batería del coche a un conversor ( de 24v a 220v) pasando por un porta fusibles.

🔋 batería💊 fusible🔌conversor a 220

De vez en cuando ( cada semana o así) me funde el fusible ( de 5, 7,10, 20 amperios). Ya no quise poner otro más gordo.

La cosa es que el conversor estuvo conectado directamente y nunca sufrió ningún daño.

¿Porque puede ser esto??


----------



## Scooter (Nov 24, 2020)

Porque consume mas de lo que soporta el fusible


----------



## papirrin (Nov 24, 2020)

Que conectas al conversor? Una lavadora, un refrigerador o que?
Datos tecnicos del conversor y datos tecnicos de lo que se conecta.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 24, 2020)

Conversor de 24 V a batería automotor de 12 V ¿?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 24, 2020)

Hola, cuándo salta el fusible?
Cuándo conectas el conversor o lo enciendes?
Cuándo conectas una carga? Potencia de la carga? Tipo de carga? 
O el fusible se funde en cualquier momento?


----------



## jamesthe (Nov 29, 2020)

Scooter:
No le conectó nada.
Papirrim:
Estoy probandolo sin conectar ningún aparato, solo va el "conversor".
Dos Metros:
¿Ehhh? Que dices? . La batería del coche es de24 v CONTINUA y el conversor transforma estos 24v a 220v. de ALTERNA.
GUDINO:
Esta es la pregunta clave si señor,  se debe fundir con el coche parado, porque lo he encendido varias veces ( el coche) y enciendo el aparato y va bien, apago el coche y vuelvo a encenderlo al día siguiente y va bien y después de 3 o 4 días está fundido.
AUNQUE HAY Q DESTACAR Q DA IGUAL Q EL COCHE ESTÉ ENCENDIDO Q APAgaDO pues al ir directo a la batería el aparato está siempre conectado



	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 29, 2020



papirrin dijo:


> Que conectas al conversor? Una lavadora, un refrigerador o que?
> Datos tecnicos del conversor y datos tecnicos de lo que se conecta.



*Voltaje de entrada 12VDC*
*Voltaje de salida 230VAC*
*Frecuencia de salida: 50Hz*
*Potencia de salida: 350W*
*Rendimiento: 85%*
*Dimensiones: 175x85x53mm*
*Alta tecnología*
*Excelente funcionamiento*
*Onda senoidal modificada*
*Ideal para sus viajes*
*Incluye pinzas y conector mechero*
*Esta descripción la encontré en internet.aunque lo compre en una tienda ( no es made China ,ni Aliexpress)
marca: fullwat*

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 29, 2020



Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, cuándo salta el fusible?
> Cuándo conectas el conversor o lo enciendes?
> Cuándo conectas una carga? Potencia de la carga? Tipo de carga?
> O el fusible se funde en cualquier momento?


Curiosamente en algún momento cuando está el coche apagado y yo durmiendo 🤭.
*Mientras uso el coche enciendo el aparato lo apago lo vuelvo a encender y No se funde.
*Con el motor y el coche parados enciendo el aparato lo apago y lo vuelvo a encender y no se funde.
*pero después de unos dias, me hace la misma pauta ,tarda como unos 4 a7 días en fundirse, de repente con el motor sin encender abro el coche y veo q ya fundió.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 29, 2020)

350/12=30A
Ese fusible, así a ojo no es de 30A
Luego hay que ver porque en la carga de los condensadores de entrada a veces consume un pico al enchufar y necesitas uno que sea mas lento de lo normal.
Otro tema es que puede que el inversor esté dañado.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 29, 2020)

Desconozco las características de ese fusible, pero quizás debas usar del tipo "lento"


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 29, 2020)

Para empezar, yo usaría un portafusible "en serio" y no ese coso que con suerte puede alimentar el stereo del auto (4 a 5 Amp).
A 30A el fusible debe hacer excelente contacto con el soporte por que de lo contrario puede calentarse el casquillo y ayudar a quemar el fusible.
Ahhh....y el cable de ese portafusible no soporta 30A ni de casualidad...


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 29, 2020)

Si es de 12 VCC a 220 VCA, emplear cable unipolar de 10 mm2 de sección transversal (como mínimo), entre bornes de la batería y el inversor, con longitudes de no más de 3 metros para cada cable unipolar (positivo y negativo), como para que la caída de voltaje sea de no más del 3 % en la entrada de contínua. La corriente máxima debería estar en los 34,3 A aprox.

Si es de 24 VCC a 220 VCA, emplear cable unipolar de 2,5 mm2 de sección transversal (como mínimo), entre bornes de la batería y el inversor, con longitudes de no más de 3 metros para cada cable unipolar (positivo y negativo), como para que la caída de voltaje sea de no más del 3 % en la entrada de contínua. La corriente máxima debería estar en los 17,2 A aprox.

Si puede emplear el chasis como retorno, mejor. En ese caso, terminales de buena calidad (que no se corroen) y debidamente todo estañado, en lo posible.


----------



## analogico (Nov 29, 2020)

jamesthe dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 258108Ver el archivo adjunto 258107Ver el archivo adjunto 258110Ver el archivo adjunto 258110Ver el archivo adjunto 258109
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 29, 2020
> 
> ...


pero pídeles el manual 

acá un modelo similar


			https://www.solenerg.com.br/files/Isoverter350manual.pdf
		


a 24V se usa un cable de 10mm2 y un fusible de 25A
a 12 V cable de 16mm2 y fusible de 50 A


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 29, 2020)

analogico dijo:


> pero pídeles el manual
> 
> acá un modelo similar
> 
> ...



El problema es que no ponen siquiera un manual en la página oficial de *fullwat* para cada modelo respectivo de inversor que ofrecen . Lo más probable es que el "parecido" con ese otro quede nomás en que ambos están marcados como "350 W" . De ahí a que lo cumpla...

Me gustaría saber qué cables tiene dentro hasta la bornera...

Creo haber tenido uno en mis manos (traído por un cliente para que se lo vea)


----------



## melanio (Nov 29, 2020)

Buenas Noches companero
El inversor de 24 voltios dc a 220 voltios ac puede provocarte esa falla por las siguinetes razonones
a-Cuando la carga que conecta a 220 voltios sobrepasa la potencia maxima del inversor (esta viene escrita en el equipos)
b-Cuando la el voltaje de entrada de DC sobrepasa el voltaje limite maximo el cual viene especificado en el equipo (generaralmente es 28 a 32 voltios)
c-Cuando hay una coneccion en la polaridad de la bateria
d-Cuando los capacitores electroliticos de la entrada de la parte de baja tension eswtan danados
e-Cuando existen un mosfet danado ya sea en la parte de baja tension DC o la parte AC de alta tension
f- Cuando algun transformadpr de ferrita esta averiado
g-Cuando el controlador de PWM en baja tension tiene problemas.
Espero con estas indicaciones poderte ayudarte


----------



## jamesthe (Dic 12, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Para empezar, yo usaría un portafusible "en serio" y no ese coso que con suerte puede alimentar el stereo del auto (4 a 5 Amp).
> A 30A el fusible debe hacer excelente contacto con el soporte por que de lo contrario puede calentarse el casquillo y ayudar a quemar el fusible.
> Ahhh....y el cable de ese portafusible no soporta 30A ni de casualidad...


Buena respuesta, gracias. Pero hace unos meses hice un cálculo del cable necesario para ese amperaje y esa batería y era un pedazo bicho de😱😱😱😱 """"7mm""" 😱😱😱😱de diámetro, lo puse y tonto de mi  porque luego me di cuenta que eso era peligrosísimo, para que tanto cable, si falla cualquier cosa ese cable tan gordo no va a ""PARTIR"" y va a derretir todo a su alrededor.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 12, 2020)

jamesthe dijo:


> Buena respuesta, gracias. Pero hace unos meses hice un cálculo del cable necesario para ese amperaje y esa batería y era un pedazo bicho de😱😱😱😱 """"7mm""" 😱😱😱😱de diámetro, lo puse y tonto de mi porque luego me di cuenta que *eso era peligrosísimo*, *para que tanto cable, si falla cualquier cosa ese cable tan gordo no va a ""PARTIR""* y va a derretir todo a su alrededor.


     
Ahhhh...bueeee......
Y para que se supone que tenés el fusible???? Si hay un problema debe saltar el fusible, NO EL CABLE!!!!!
Pero hasta acá llego por que no sabés electricidad y con esas ideas algo va a terminar muy mal...


----------



## jamesthe (Dic 12, 2020)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Si es de 12 VCC a 220 VCA, emplear cable unipolar de 10 mm2 de sección transversal (como mínimo), entre bornes de la batería y el inversor, con longitudes de no más de 3 metros para cada cable unipolar (positivo y negativo), como para que la caída de voltaje sea de no más del 3 % en la entrada de contínua. La corriente máxima debería estar en los 34,3 A aprox.
> 
> Si es de 24 VCC a 220 VCA, emplear cable unipolar de 2,5 mm2 de sección transversal (como mínimo), entre bornes de la batería y el inversor, con longitudes de no más de 3 metros para cada cable unipolar (positivo y negativo), como para que la caída de voltaje sea de no más del 3 % en la entrada de contínua. La corriente máxima debería estar en los 17,2 A aprox.
> 
> Si puede emplear el chasis como retorno, mejor. En ese caso, terminales de buena calidad (que no se corroen) y debidamente todo estañado, en lo posible.


Pero si es que el """inversor""" los cables que tiene por dentro que van al  ""puente""" ya no son tan gordos. Para qué voy a poner un cable tan gordo de la batería al conversor si ya no me cumple la norma el propio conversor.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 12, 2020



melanio dijo:


> Buenas Noches companero
> El inversor de 24 voltios dc a 220 voltios ac puede provocarte esa falla por las siguinetes razonones
> a-Cuando la carga que conecta a 220 voltios sobrepasa la potencia maxima del inversor (esta viene escrita en el equipos)
> b-Cuando la el voltaje de entrada de DC sobrepasa el voltaje limite maximo el cual viene especificado en el equipo (generaralmente es 28 a 32 voltios)
> ...


La 
A) 
B) 
No son, porque me funde sin conectar nada.

Y no debe ser ninguna de esas otras causas porque """he conectado el conversor"" """DIRECTAMENTE"" a  la batería y ha aguantado meses, ya sé que es una burrada eso que hice pero le eche un par de narices a ver qué pasaba ,eso sí siempre con cuidado y pendiente de ese tema.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 12, 2020)

jamesthe dijo:


> los cables que tiene por dentro que van al ""puente""" ya no son tan gordos


 
En tramos cortos suele usarse sección mas fina , además de lo que se ahorra el Chino , seguramente esos cables hasta sean de aluminio cobreado (mas barato)


----------



## jamesthe (Dic 12, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ahhhh...bueeee......
> Y para que se supone que tenés el fusible???? Si hay un problema debe saltar el fusible, NO EL CABLE!!!!!
> Pero hasta acá llego por que no sabés electricidad y con esas ideas algo va a terminar muy mal...


D eso se trata, de que conozca las mínimas cosas para que no ocurra ninguna desgracia.
A ver ya sé que el cable al ser baterías de poco voltaje tiene que ser más gordo que con los voltajes de los domicilios a 220v.

Pero tampoco quiero cumplir la norma, es absurda total, el cable sería una bestialidad , vamos tipo cables que se utilizan para hacer un puente entre coche y coche, a ver no hace falta que sea tan gordos, sí que es verdad que el que puse yo es más fino de la cuenta. 

Exacto de eso se trata de que el fusible haga su función, pero si un día se me cruzan los cables y lo pongo directo sin el fusible, cosa que es una locura, pero podría hacer en un despiste. 
Entonces no quiero tener un cable súper gordo que aguante toda esa corriente y no rompa, porque si tengo un cable súper gordo y ocurre algo como por ejemplo;

que se junten el positivo y el negativo en la punta final (porque se me hayan desprendido del conversor o no lo haya atornillado bien y se junten), ese arco eléctrico va a fundir el cable pero no lo va a cortar y va a arder todo el coche.

Ante tal posibilidad poco posible si se toman las normas como Dios manda, prefiero poner un cable más fino y que queme y parta y por lo menos habrá un accidente pero no arderá el coche.

a ver cómo está claro que no soy un experto como bien veis igual estoy equivocado en este planteamiento. 😅, Así que lo siento y espero que tengáis paciencia conmigo.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 12, 2020



DOSMETROS dijo:


> En tramos cortos suele usarse sección mas fina , además de lo que se ahorra el Chino , seguramente esos cables hasta sean de aluminio cobreado (mas barato)


Ostras mira eso no lo había tenido en cuenta buena aportación, gracias.

entonces en tramos muy muy cortos sí que puede ser que no haga falta cumplir la regla y tener unos cables tan gordos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 12, 2020)

Claro , la resistencia Ohmica de un cable es proporcional al largo


----------



## jamesthe (Dic 12, 2020)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Desconozco las características de ese fusible, pero quizás debas usar del tipo "lento"


Fusibles lentos yo la verdad no sé mucho d*e* ellos ( Nada) y ahí sí que igual la *[Término innecesariamente vulgar para expresarse dentro de un Foro Técnico]

P*orque por ejemplo si son 30 *A*mpers los que necesito tendría que poner un fusible lento de 20 *A*mpers, que soportaría 40 *A*ampers pero  solo dejaría pasar los 20.
No sé si lo que habré dicho se acercará a la realidad 😅😅😅*, *imagino que pidiéndolo en la tienda para que lo quiero será más fácil.


----------

